# Guinea pig + Rabbit advice



## madeleine_xoxo6 (Dec 30, 2017)

Firstly I would like to start off by saying that I am aware rabbits and Guineas pigs shouldn’t be kept together for a number of reasons. 

I have a 4 year old guinea pig who’s companion has died and I don’t want him to be lonely. I also have just adopted an 8 year old rabbit who is alone. 

I was wondering if I should just keep them totally separated or if I should introduce them even if they don’t live together. Is there for an example, advantage to putting they’re hutches next to each other so they smell each other? 

Not sure what I should do. Advice is appreciated x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Separated at all times.
Hutches next to each other has no direct advantage to the animals, but it can make things easier from a care pov.
However, as the rabbit is new I would instead take measures to quarantine for bordetella. Rabbits which appear healthy can be sub-clinically carrying the infection - if the piggy were to catch it this is a high risk situation with a high fatality rate.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't keep them together, as Torin has said, the risk of bordetella is too great, & there is the issue of rabbit kicks, which can be fatal to the guinea pig.


----------

